# Sheet rock paper came off



## JEDI RAIN (Feb 28, 2011)

Can I still tape it and texture or do I have to replace the sheet rock ..since it came off smooth ..any help is good help thanx

JEDI RAIN


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'd replace that---Looks like two sheets---$10--??? If your time is worth any thing at all--not to mention the primer and mud to skimcoat--you will be money ahead.

To save that,you need to prime the raw paper ($14--gallon)--skim with green top(all purpose) $16-bucket--Top with Blue top (light weight--$14--bucket) -and sand it---($5--sanding sponge)

Your call----Mike---


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Mike's right as rain. Way too much investment and effort to mess with it.
You can easily get to the screws and you already have a template to cut the holes in the new sheets.

BTW, Mike... You can get Green lid for only $12.28 at Home Depot. 'Sheetrock' brand.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

My memory is good but very short.:laughing::whistling2:


----------



## redmanblackdog (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm not there for a close up, but it looks like it could be salvaged. Tape,mud, and clean up any other problem areas, then prime and take another look, and then texture.
I wasn't sure if you meant that the face paper came off or wall paper came off. If the face paper of the sheetrock came off then the rock should be replaced. If it is wallpaper that came off then if the paper surface of the rock is in good shape then you can go ahead and tape,prime and texture.


----------

